# Classifieds section missing after today's outage?



## Rev2010 (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm on my phone at the moment, but are the sections missing since the site went down today? 


Rev.


----------



## Noxon (Jun 16, 2014)

I am on a computer and they are here. Just looked at them.


----------



## Rev2010 (Jun 16, 2014)

Cool thanks. Guess it's just something with being on my phone at the moment 


Rev.


----------



## Xaios (Jun 17, 2014)

Does the entire Marketplace section appear to have no subforums?


----------



## Rev2010 (Jun 18, 2014)

I cleared my browser cache and re-logged in and everything was then showing so I'm all set. Not sure what happened, but I couldn't even see MarketPlace on the page. Only occurred after the site went down and came back up.


Rev.


----------

